# Saddle for Norwegian Fjord



## ChowChow (29 June 2008)

Which is the best kind of saddle for a round no withered pony?  Bearing in mind he still has a lot of filling out to do as he has just turned 4 so he is going to get even more rounder.

His current saddle is leather but keeps slipping.  I like Thorowgood but I was told when he is fully grown they don't make them wide enough.  What do other Fjord or Highland / native pony types owners use?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (29 June 2008)

I have a completely flat 5 yo Haffie and I use a Thorowgood cob XW saddle, she is on borderline for the XXW and that is available to buy.

Cant recommend them enough and I think it would fit - and if it didnt then they are easy to sell and cheap to post. Would def go for an XXW and with the adjustable gullet you could start narrower.

The extra breeching 4th girth strap is brilliant, it means as long as the saddle is firmly done up (and checked after poops etc prior to ride!) the saddle does not slip round. 

The only horrid thing is the synthetic girth straps, which are stiff and a nightmare, and mine cracked eventually under the strain of madams tum. but these are easily and cheaply replaced with leather ones by a saddler (£10 each in my case, I just did the front and back breeching one on each side)

Hope this is useful!!


----------



## 1275gta (29 June 2008)

I had a Ideal H and c for my very round flat backed cob and it was great.  They can take a template and adjust ot fit so are really good and not too expensive.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (29 June 2008)

ideal H&amp;C are VVVV good, a Dales type mare at my old yard had one, but it was about £700....maybe if you can find a 2nd hand one :-( they are lovely!


----------



## dwi (29 June 2008)

I have a completely flat backed cob, very similar to a fjord and she wears a Barnsby. I was surprised because I didn't think a "mainstream" make would fit her but it does beautifully and she's really comfortable in it. I'd say keep an open mind and get a saddler out with a big range for you to try.

I used to regularly ride a fjord gelding and he had a synthetic. I can't honestly remember what saddle it was but it was either a Wintec or a thorogood, I think it was a wintec, and it fitted him nicely so you should be able to get one wide enough


----------



## rcm_73 (30 June 2008)

We have a Wintec 500 on our Highland and at this time of year she is very round..the saddle has slipped a bit so we find that using a good elasticated leather girth helps or one of the Wintec or Wintec type girths are better than the fabric ones. The gullet is changeable and I'm thinking we need to go up a width at the moment but come the winter we'll go down a gullet or two as she'll be back to the weight as seen on her in my siggy! We also use a breastplate and I think this helps with some of the sideways movement..!


----------



## hunteress (30 June 2008)

ideal they have anew model FWB (for wider breed) mine is great.


----------



## the watcher (30 June 2008)

I have Saddle Company saddles on the Highlands now, having tried just about evey make on the market. These can be adjusted by a SC fitter to just about any size, mine are set at XW and I have the dressage and memory foam seated endurance style to deal with the big shoulders.

For posh days out I have a Silhouette WH saddle which also fits.


----------



## CBAnglo (30 June 2008)

Saddle Company saddles are good for native types as are native pony saddle company saddles.  Ideals are also good.  But really the best thing would be to get a saddler out and try a range of saddles as so many things depend on the horse rider combination.

Please not a wintec - the tree is too banana shaped for a flat backed horse/pony.  Thorowgoods are far better.


----------



## josephinebutter2 (30 June 2008)

My friend has a Wintec Wide on hers which fit's nicely - cut much straighter through the shoulder to allow for their big shoulders too!
x


----------



## CBAnglo (30 June 2008)

True - the wintec wides are built on a different tree from the standard wintecs so are better but I still think the thorowgoods are better overall.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (1 July 2008)

I agree on the Wintec girths being good, elasticated along the length so can be firmly done up without either you or pone expiring. 

Def Thorowgood saddles normally better than Wintecs!!!!


----------

